# Leeks, Morels, and Backstaps......mmmmmm



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, as I was scrounging around the house the other day, I ran across some of these....they must have gotten pushed to the back and forgotten about...figured I better use some up before the fresh ones start to pop!








So, besides everything.....what goes good with morels? 
Thats right, venny back-strap. 








I got digging some more, and figured I should toss in some dried leeks left over from last spring too. 
















Reconstituted the dried morels with milk for a couple of hours. Tossed in some sliced onions for good measure. 
The backstrap medalions got a light spinkle of Montreal Steak, some garlic, and a quick marinade in some Greek Vinegarette. 








Put some heat to it. 
















Real quick make up some taters.....thicken up mushrooms and sauce for a nice cream sauce..and you end up with this..........








You can't harldly see the steaks under all of the shrooms.....but I like it that way!


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks good!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

Now I'm starving!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Sweet! 
What , ya didn't find any perch fillets back there too! LOL 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Dang, now my mouth is watering! Next time give me a heads-up & tell me what time to be there for dinner!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh my ........


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks quite tastee, can't wait to get some fresh morels.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats livin brother, thank God for MICHIGAN.


----------

